# Fancy fishing things.......



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

If you had just won a scratchy !!!! (not the lottery here)

I'm thinking a couple of grand ............ what would you waist your money on ....................(yaks not allowed).

I'm thinking a Saltiga Expedition ............... but I could be just an Eastern Suburbs tosser !!!! Or give it to charity !!!! Or replace all my lost plastics...


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

put it toward a bigger car and trade mine in!


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Sorry Kerry no can do - this is dream fishing fantasy here ....... I would get my teeth straightened and my limp fixed... but its not going to help me when I'm on the big briney !!!!!

Fishing Fancy things......

Woppie!!!


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Buy a Hobie Adventure Island , yeeeaaaaaa


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Sidescan sounder.

Proper camera with waterproof housing.

Two cheap hookers, a couple of rocks and a Rex Hunt DVD.


----------



## colzinho (Aug 6, 2007)

I would buy $2000 more scratchies and rub them furiously outside the shopping centre in my haste to win for life.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

NO NO Bazooooo - no Fantasy Adventure Island - no SBD LJs :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: LJ hookers ?/get it Yes to kiss the fish man if you have to ...


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Hey Hers a good one - I'd spend it on making a movie / doco on my kayak mates who like to go fishing !!!!


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

when it comes to transporting your fancy stuff and going places with your fancy stuff a car IS a fancy fishing necessity!


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

OK Kerrie ......... we'll make an exception ... but you could also have your SALTIGA and a Bunnings yak cart and stuff the fancy motor :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Just have to pull it a bit from home to the water !!


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Strike cam ???? Is that a small camera trained on the downrigger .......... noice !!!!

I'm thinking an now an extra Branzino and the Nitro Viper.... oh sheet I think I need the Viper now ...........


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Brain Wave

Ive noticed that my Magnum Butt isnt doing aswell as it used to now the rats are maturing so...

Certate on MButt

Branzino on Viper (NEW)

Twin Power 8000 HG on the Godzilla !!!!


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

bazzoo said:


> Buy a Hobie Adventure Island , yeeeaaaaaa


Bazz, Bazz, Bazz - just do it mate. You know you can't resist :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

wopfish said:


> I'm thinking an now an extra Branzino and the Nitro Viper.... oh sheet I think I need the Viper now ...........


Sweet viper. Like my viper. Nice


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Hey Peril

Ive just checked the stats on them and it says its 6-8 kg same as the Mbutt Distance cast so would be keen to know the diff 
??


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

Hey Peril,

what have you paired your Viper to ?


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Awwww Ok , scratch the hobie Adventure Island , so how about one of those kites like Buff has , and some braid , and maybe a new baitcaster reel , perhaps an ABU , they look nice , and ummm 3 hookers and a beer :lol:


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Bazoo - mate _ I'm on about fishing gear - and wouldnt you be wanting 3 beers and 1 hooker !!!!


----------



## KingsRule (Sep 14, 2005)

probably a nice saltiga combo or 2


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Awww Yeah Woppie , i got it wrong again , 3 beers and one hooker , although your allowed 2 if there very small :lol:


----------



## Nodds (Feb 28, 2007)

It would have to buy my Humminbird 797si, an Abu Revo Inshore plus a new rod for the Inshore (not sure yet which one)

Then a mother ship yak charter to play with the new bits :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

The lures and lines as well as the E-Perb I'd get from BCF with the $1000 I won already (which has been cleared so today is the first day I can spend it) :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

wopfish said:


> Bazoo - mate _ I'm on about fishing gear - and wouldnt you be wanting 3 beers and 1 hooker !!!!


depends what the hooker looks like really, might need 6 beers :lol:


----------



## Raumati (May 22, 2006)

A mothership trip on the coral sea , gts, coral trout, wahoo, macks and mooring up to a boat with a chef and cold beers at the end of the day.

Wopfish another branzino why not a dogfight?


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Saltiga Expedition - Ive heard that the Dog fight is too fast on the retrieve ... but it would be a bit overkill I think mate in Sydney most of the time. I think you need to be able to adapt to all situations hence the Branzino ....... a couple of Branzinos and up the ante on one of the rods.. a bit more guts than the Magnum Butt - but not as heavy as the Godzilla.....

Your trip sounds good .... especially the naked female chef that pulls up and serves a Speights !!!!


----------



## Dean1 (Jan 3, 2008)

A beach house in Prosepine, walk across the road to launch with inshore and offshore reefs all accesible from the yak. Miles of white sandy coral beaches, in my backyard. Does this count as a seachange


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

I reckon $2000 would buy me at least 20 'day release fishing passes'. That would be the best thing i could get. I'd rather be fishing with my crappy exisiting tackle than NOT fishing with lots of good gear

ie - I'd spend $100 on my wife (spa/massage/dinner etc) and then say hmmm think i'll go fishing tomorrow - do you mind?

sounds like a cunning plan 8) . now who's handing out the $2000? :? :shock: :lol:


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

A PNG or NT all expenses paid fishing trip.


----------



## Dean1 (Jan 3, 2008)

Here, Here im in for PNG


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

Studio Ocean Mark - Blue Heaven L50 Reel


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

almost looks like a kid toy doesnt it


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Van Staal VS250


----------



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

Dan, that looks like a chunk of pure aluminium(and titanium) evil!!!

I'd probably go one further and get a zeebaas reel, just because I could 8) 8) 8)

Rowan


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Hey DAn

what you where it in your ear or something.. a bit of BLING !!!

Woppie


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Dan , thats the reel Arnold Schwartzinegger used in terminator 7 , he took it off a cranky cyborg :lol:


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Hell, I'm going to have to get a job, there is no way I could get these under the radar!


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

i'm struggling to find someone to launder a finder for me.
cash no questions :lol:


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

wopfish said:


> Hey Peril
> 
> Ive just checked the stats on them and it says its 6-8 kg same as the Mbutt Distance cast so would be keen to know the diff
> ??


I thought the Magnum Butt was 4-6kg. Have a Symetre 4000 with 20lb line on it


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Peril the Mbutt - Distance spin is 4-8kg according to Campbells WA. I did have a play with your Viper and it felt stiffer on the tip (sounds bloody wrong that - Butt !!!) HAhahaha


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

wopfish said:


> Peril the Mbutt - Distance spin is 4-8kg according to Campbells WA. I did have a play with your Viper and it felt stiffer on the tip (sounds bloody wrong that - Butt !!!) HAhahaha


Not according to the maker: http://www.innovatorrods.com/rod-nitro-open.html

The viper is heavier, but rated the same at the low end for throwing lures. I was initially worried about the 7' length and danger of high sticking but the rod is very responsive


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Yeah your right on the specs (campbells have it wrong).............. might feel another purchase coming on....... I think the length cam make it prone to the high stick and yes I have worried about this but I think its pretty hard to break these rods (after rolling the yak several times last week !!!!) and even if i do break them WTF I'll pay 60 bucks and get the section replaced...... I think these rods are the business... light, responsive - look good - hard as nails - and good warranty - and good price at the right shop......

I hope you have as much fun with yours as I have with mine.... the MBUTT has now been tested on multiple occasions - cant wait to put the ZILLA through some serious action - I'll be trying to brain some GTs with poppers up at the Maldives in April but more to the point I'll be hoping to get into the hoodlums up in your neck of the woods - the mighty LONGY !!!!!!

Woppie


----------

